# hi all from minnesota



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi do u have any pics of Harley?


----------



## mnhorsegal (Apr 28, 2007)

I do... but i have yet to figure out how to post pictures on here


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok I can't wait to see them


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

70 miles? I pity you! Welcome, though!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, gee, this is a get together... :lol: Party time! I'm on that forum too...LOL!

I just figured this out last night... If you use Photobucket, for the avitar it needs to be no more than 200x200 px. and no greater than 24 Kb. Use the URL link and the URL upload in your profile.

For the sig, I am keeping them small, just a bit bigger... I don't know the rules, couldn't find them (at least not yet.) But in the sig box, past the IMG code.

Hope that made sense...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, this forum's a good un! I'd love to see pics!


----------

